# GSP's walk around weight is...



## drtse (Feb 22, 2011)

194lbs...as confirmed by Firaz Zahabi in yesterday's Toronto Star newspaper article

http://www.thestar.com/sports/mma/article/980727--the-man-behind-georges-st-pierre-s-success

Still probably alot less than Andersen Silva's walkaround wt...


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

still? this just proves how hes not bulking up, i dont think he really wants to go to MW

in the kos fight he was 192

after the AS vs vitor fight he was 193

and now hes 194??? lol...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Are you people out your mind?

There's a big difference from your walking weight and your training camp/cut weight.

GSP cutting from freakin 194lbs the weak of the fight tells me the dude is starting to become a giant WW.


Anderson himself was only 193lbs 2 weeks before the Demian Maia fight.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

brock lesnar need to cut a few pounds and fight jose aldo


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Are you people out your mind?
> 
> There's a big difference from your walking weight and your training camp/cut weight.
> 
> ...


yes, but he was already cutting from 192 for the kos fight, he gained 2 pounds in 5 months! wow...some crazy training going on there huh GSP

and that was AS' lightest camp, but he is usually at least 200 come fight night


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Well...he was this heavy before. Prior to fighting Hardy: that was the heaviest GSP ever - around 192.
But, i never heard of him being so heavy for a fight before.

The heaviest he's ever been was around 187, if i remember. The same fight: Hardy.
Against Alves he was 185 lbs heavy.

But even a 192 lbs heavy GSP on fight night is still a bit smaller than Silva on fight night, who is around 205 lbs heavy. 
But, GSP is on the right track if his intention is to fight Silva. :thumbsup:

For all those who are curious, here's a great interview with GSP talking about his weight.
It's one year old, but still:

*From 2:50 on*






GSP has taken everything MMA related down to a scientific level of understanding. Weight cutting - bulking up included.

GSP is a MONSTER!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

but like its said, this is just his walk around weight, right now hes not 194, right now hes 185 probably...maybe even lower

since he was 187 for the primetime shows, i dont understand what you guys are saying, hes not really that much bigger, hes his usual size


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> GSP has taken everything MMA related down to a scientific level of understanding. Weight cutting - bulking up included.
> 
> *GSP is a MONSTER*!


GSP's coaches are monsters. GSP doesn't even know he does strength and conditioning. 

As for his weight. He's definitely far smaller than Silva, who walks at around 230ish lbs. However he's closed the gap significantly over the past 2 years for sure.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

It's really Anderson's height and arm length that is concern, that creates more space between each other hardly Anderson's weight.

If Anderson had the same dimensions as Dan Henderson we wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

GSP says he would have no problems even fighting at 205 (!) in that video, he says he does just fine in training with much bigger guys. Of course he might just be blowing smoke.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> but like its said, this is just his walk around weight, right now hes not 194, right now hes 185 probably...maybe even lower
> 
> since he was 187 for the primetime shows, *i dont understand what you guys are saying, hes not really that much bigger, hes his usual size*


I am not that surpised honestly.
I know he's been 192-193 heavy before (walk around weight)......BUT, i am surprised however to hear he's gonna be 192 lbs heavy on fight night.
He's never been so heavy on fight night as far as i know.
185 against Alves, 187 against Koscheck...

But, if i think about it twice...these are *lbs* not *KG*, so you're right in a way: i shouldn't be _that_ surprised. 
It's like 1.5 kg difference.

Annyway: he'll beat the hell out of Shields on Saturday night. 



Squirrelfighter said:


> GSP's coaches are monsters. GSP doesn't even know he does strength and conditioning.
> 
> As for his weight. He's definitely far smaller than Silva, who walks at around 230ish lbs. *However he's closed the gap significantly over the past 2 years for sure.*


Still has a it to go...
But, he's on the right track for sure.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I CAN'T believe people over-exaggerating the size of Anderson Silva. Walking around at 230lbs+? Give me a goddamn break. You know what a 225-230lb man at his apprx height looks like?

























But yeah you guys are right he's cutting from 230lbs and is huge on fight night.











Anderson has weighed in at 182lbs before. He's fought (and lost) at 175lbs before.

The tremendous reach advantage everyone talks about? ONE inch. Not one inch per arm, one inch total. GSP has one of the longest reaches at 170lbs, I believe second only to Rumble Johnson (who has a longer reach than Silva and weighs more than Silva).


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Anderson Silva is a FAT 220. Like the post above, a 230lb man who is in shape like Dos Santos and Kongo are significantly stronger than Anderson. If he was in-shape like GSP he has no more than a few pounds on GSP. In addition, being taller with a bigger frame and at a similar weight, GSP is the much more physically stronger man.

Freddie Roach having trained both GSP and Silva, said GSP is by far the stronger man.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I CAN'T believe people over-exaggerating the size of Anderson Silva. Walking around at 230lbs+? Give me a goddamn break. You know what a 225-230lb man at his apprx height looks like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i dont know how many times this has been discussed lol, AS does walk around at 220-230...there are many interviews even video interviews that talk about his walk around wight being that

the difference is obviously that thats his walk around weight while out of shape, so AS while being fat and not training is 220-230, BUT AS in shape is probably 190, though come fight night hes around 200 IMO, probably 205...but thats tops

anyway, now im understanding what they mean, so he will be 194 at the day of the fight, that is a little bit bigger, or he is simply learning how to cut and rehydrate better now

hes getting bigger no doubt its just so slow...overall hes gained 2 pounds in 5 months, for some1 actually trying to get bigger to go to MW he should be at least 200 by now if he really wanted to

my guess is he will either really start bulking after shields, or he just doesnt want to move up


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> man i dont know how many times this has been discussed lol, AS does walk around at 220-230...there are many interviews even video interviews that talk about his walk around wight being that
> 
> the difference is obviously that thats his walk around weight while out of shape, so AS while being fat and not training is 220-230, BUT AS in shape is probably 190, though come fight night hes around 200 IMO, probably 205...but thats tops
> 
> ...


I think you're underestimating how big 194lbs IN SHAPE is for a welterweight. That's nuts. He's got basically no body fat. If GSP let himself get fat like Silva allegedly does he could be heavier. But "walk around fatty" weight means nothing.



I'd bet anything when GSP moves up to fight Silva there won't be a noticeable size difference at all, and he'll easily be the stronger fighter. Chael manhandled Silva and he said he was 206lbs on fight night - that's only 12lbs heavier than GSP at welterweight.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I think you're underestimating how big 194lbs IN SHAPE is for a welterweight. That's nuts. He's got basically no body fat. If GSP let himself get fat like Silva allegedly does he could be heavier. But "walk around fatty" weight means nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet anything when GSP moves up to fight Silva there won't be a noticeable size difference at all, and he'll easily be the stronger fighter. Chael manhandled Silva and he said he was 206lbs on fight night - that's only 12lbs heavier than GSP at welterweight.


no, i understand the difference, i just meant that technically AS does get up to 220-230 but thats just because hes out of shape, even if you look at him when he fought at 205 hes kind of out of shape, AS belongs at 185 imo if he wants the perfect balance of speed + power

i know GSP is huge since he doesnt have a ''fat'' weight, hes always in shape, most LHWs are 220 something but thats when their fat, to be almost 200 with almost no body fat i understand how big that is

i dont think the weight is the big issue when it comes to GSP and anderson, i think the height is mostly, GSP is probably stronger than AS and does have a good reach already, though i do think that AS' reach will be bigger than 1 inch since they measure reach by wingspan and GSP has huge shoulders while AS has skinny shoulders but long ass arms

though GSP does use a nice stance that favors his reach, i just dont think he would use that same stance against AS, it leaves him too open for counters IMO

anyway, i think the height is what sucks, GSP has to punch up and hes not used to that at WW, its really irritating and on the ground that height advantage does matter, especially when passing guard and even more especially when your obstacle is andersons long ass legs also

but this is for another thread and im getting off base so sorry mods


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

some of the responses here just illustrating that some people really still don't understand what walking weight is.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> GSP's coaches are monsters. GSP doesn't even know he does strength and conditioning.
> 
> As for his weight. He's definitely far smaller than Silva, who walks at around 230ish lbs. However he's closed the gap significantly over the past 2 years for sure.


Anderson never walks around 230lbs.

The heaviest he usually gets is around 220lbs, but that's when he's on vacation and is just flat out getting fat.

His actual cut is nowhere near that. He cuts usually from around 200lbs, which is about 15lbs.


Not to mention. GSP is absolutely immense IMO. 194 of LEAN muscle....really?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

There's a lot to read here, and I'm having a few beers at my mates, so just have a little something to point out, then I'll have a good read and edit appropriatly.

On the primetime vid Limba posted, GSP sparred with Nate Marquart, (a sizable MW himself, despite the farcical move to WW) and size disadvantage/advantage was minimal. Skill disadvantage/advantage was sizeable. 

In this whole, GSP v Silva will it won't it happen debate, size/fight night weight/reach (especially reach) is (IMO) meaningless.

Their skill set is what will determine the winner of the fight.

Andy is a matrix warrior, and an amazing fighter, but I truly think that GSP is the overall more skilled and well rounded fighter. Having said that, how can anyone say Andy will lose?

It's a catch 22 for the ages, and it's all down to which fighter you like more. 

My 2c


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

> As soon as the weigh-in is done (Friday afternoon) we’ll give him a recovery drink. We’ll even give him Prime (a workout supplement by Gatorade, which sponsors St-Pierre) because he needs the carbohydrates that much more


 This interview brought to you by Gatorade


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> no, i understand the difference, i just meant that technically AS does get up to 220-230 but thats just because hes out of shape, even if you look at him when he fought at 205 hes kind of out of shape, AS belongs at 185 imo if he wants the perfect balance of speed + power
> 
> i know GSP is huge since he doesnt have a ''fat'' weight, hes always in shape, most LHWs are 220 something but thats when their fat, to be almost 200 with almost no body fat i understand how big that is
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I ever debated against someone that I agreed with and was on the same page on all details with before, lmao. Not sure how it keeps seeming we're on opposite ends of this discussion.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd like to see him keep training with Roach, train so much that come the superfight GSP could go pro in boxing. His boxing has improved so much in the last year that another hard year of training with Roach could show some interesting implications.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Georges is always in shape. He was on a game show during the winter and they measured his body fat at 7% and change.

His walk-around weight is virtually the same as his fight weight (190-192lbs). That's amazing dedication to fitness and diet.

But as he's said before, he has a nutritionist that cooks him 3 meals a day. He is in training camp shape 365 days a year.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...t=Ahp2077Z3rzXo2QYG6ELg9M9Eo14?urn=mma-wp1628


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I CAN'T believe people over-exaggerating the size of Anderson Silva. Walking around at 230lbs+? Give me a goddamn break. You know what a 225-230lb man at his apprx height looks like?





Roflcopter said:


> Anderson never walks around 230lbs.
> 
> The heaviest he usually gets is around 220lbs, but that's when he's on vacation and is just flat out getting fat.
> 
> ...


I know he doesn't cut from 225-230 lbs, but he walks at that weight most of the time.

*6:55-7:18​*
[CENTER



[/CENTER]


> “I apologize,” Silva said. “I worked hard in training to go four or five rounds. I dropped from 230 pounds to 205 and then to 185. I worked my butt off. I had a long camp preparing for the fight. I owe you guys in the media, the fans and everyone an apology. I was prepared, but it’s unfortunate what happened.”


Link


> “I’m used to training against bigger guys,” said Silva. A lot of people talk about moving up and down in weight,” he said. “For me, it is a little difficult to cut weight to make 185, but I walk around at 215 to 220 pounds, so for me to cut to 185, I do have to eat a little bit of a different diet, and do a little bit of a different type of cardio workout to get my weight down. For 205, I just eat differently, and I don’t have to cut as much weight. But both 185 and 205 work fine for me.”


Link

Bottom line is:

GSP is gonna be bigger than ever when he fights Shields.
And he slowly is adding some muscle mass on his frame.
Don't know if this is for a theoretical move to MW, but the guy is a MONSTER!


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

I wonder if AS will be cocky and stick his chin out to GSP. Would be funny but I doubt it, he has a lot of respect for GSP. Also, GSP is very fast..


----------



## MasterYoda (Feb 14, 2011)

ACTAFOOL said:


> still? this just proves how hes not bulking up, i dont think he really wants to go to MW
> 
> in the kos fight he was 192
> 
> ...


dumbass he can't bulk up past 200 if he still has to make 170 when he signs to fight silva he will either way he's gonna get his ass handed to him by the SPYDAH



rabakill said:


> I'd like to see him keep training with Roach, train so much that come the superfight GSP could go pro in boxing. His boxing has improved so much in the last year that another hard year of training with Roach could show some interesting implications.


he'll never beat Anderson Silva


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

MasterYoda said:


> dumbass he can't bulk up past 200 if he still has to make 170 when he signs to fight silva he will either way he's gonna get his ass handed to him by the SPYDAH


thiago alves and anthony johnson


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

ACTAFOOL said:


> thiago alves and anthony johnson


both guys who have missed weight multiple times. :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I actually believe that Silva is the bigger man, but GSP is the stronger man. Should be an interesting fight.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

morninglightmt said:


> both guys who have missed weight multiple times. :thumb02:


lol true, but have also made weight many times, and it seems like alves new diet is working well, GSP has weight cutting down to a science no doubt, i think he could cut from 200+ no problem, especially considering his height


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> GSP's coaches are monsters. GSP doesn't even know he does strength and conditioning.
> 
> As for his weight. He's definitely far smaller than Silva, who walks at around 230ish lbs. However he's closed the gap significantly over the past 2 years for sure.


230? Seems like alot...I can't picture AS cutting from 230 all the way down to 185.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

mastodon2222 said:


> 230? Seems like alot...I can't picture AS cutting from 230 all the way down to 185.


Fighters are human beings and not robots, and sometimes they weigh more for various reasons. Anderson has said in interviews that he has weighed as much as 230 between bouts. but he normally cuts from 220 or so.


----------

